

Emacs and Tmux (2012) - ics
http://perlstalker.vuser.org/blog/2012/10/16/emacsclient-and-tmux/

======
splawn
Thanks for posting this! If you look in my comments, you will see that I asked
about this just the other day. I am going to have to try this out (esp if i
start running into performance issues with emacs running a bunch of ansi-term
buffers)

